
Eventdriven MVC in Smalltalk (1987)[pdf] - kilnb0rn
http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a228507.pdf
======
aurhum
Isn't this the OOPSLA '89 paper? (it says 1987 in the title)

DNS weirdness on this side of the pond. This link works for me:
[http://131.84.179.51/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a228507.pdf](http://131.84.179.51/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a228507.pdf)

